# MP3 Player On SuSe 10.2



## Fox34 (Mar 29, 2007)

Well Ive been using 10.2 For a while now and I cant get my MP3 player to work on it. Its a Samsung YP-F2J. Its a MTP device in windows. I was wondering if there is some program I need on SUSe to make it work


----------

